# ¿De dónde nos escribe a máquina? From where are you writing us?



## VenusEnvy

As all of us communicate daily, I often try to imagine my fellow foreros. Do all of you own computers in your houses? In which room is it located? Do you go to the library to use the Internet? Do you use your University's Internet? From where are you typing??

Como todo de nosotros nos communicamos diariamente, intento imaginar mis compañeros del foro. ¿Todos de Uds. tienen computadoras en sus propias casas? ¿Dondé se colocan? ¿Va a la biblioteca para conectar al Internet? ¿Usa el Internet de su universidad? ¿De dondé tecla?


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Como todos  nosotros nos comunicamos diariamente, intento imaginar a mis compañeros del foro. ¿Todos de Uds. tienen computadoras en sus propias casas? ¿Dondé se ubican? ¿Van a la biblioteca para conectarse con Internet? ¿Usan  la Internet de su universidad? ¿De dónde teclean?




Well, I have 3 computers at home... we are a computery family... and they are interconnected in a net... I have my own studio and I type in a laptop... I have MY LIFE in this machine!!  ...my music, my dictionaries, my classes...and the pics of some foreros in their studios with their pc's!!!   You know?  I was wondering the same as you do now, and well, what the heck! (?) I couldn't help it any more... and began asking for pics...I have broad band... so I'm online all day long... and I'm here all day long...I have coffee while I am in WR... some smoking  ... music...and plants!!  I am sitting right in front of a window, that connects me to the real world... a beauutiful sight of the blue sky and a magical tree with birds on it...
By my side I have two scanners, two printers and the mike to chat with some friends and practise my English and their Spanish... looooooots of wires.... water, the phone...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Artrella said:
			
		

> and began asking for pics...I have broad band... so I'm online all day long...


Yah, that helps. I have dial-up, and it sucks.   



			
				Artella said:
			
		

> and I'm here all day long...I have coffee while I am in WR... some smoking  ... music...and plants!!  I am sitting right in front of a window, that connects me to the real world... a beauutiful sight of the blue sky and a magical tree with birds on it...
> By my side I have two scanners, two printers and the mike to chat with some friends and practise my English and their Spanish... looooooots of wires.... water, the phone...


Thanks for painting such a great picture!


----------



## germinal

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> As all of us communicate daily, I often try to imagine my fellow foreros. Do all of you own computers in your houses? In which room is it located? Do you go to the library to use the Internet? Do you use your University's Internet? From where are you typing??
> 
> Como todo de nosotros nos communicamos diariamente, intento imaginar mis compañeros del foro. ¿Todos de Uds. tienen computadoras en sus propias casas? ¿Dondé se colocan? ¿Va a la biblioteca para conectar al Internet? ¿Usa el Internet de su universidad? ¿De dondé tecla?


 
I have put my small oak desk, which was never designed for computers, in the small bedroom at the back of the house which used to belong to my son before he left to travel to Australia. 

From there I have a view into the garden which rises abruptly from my back door so that the paved terrace is level with the bedroom window. Beyond and higher is another terrace with a small lawn backed by the dry-stone wall I built and the stone steps leading up to a grassy slope, flanked by small hawthorns where there is a small plum tree and a large cherry tree in blossom. After that, a high retaining-wall of stone at the top of the garden and a steep slope of rough grass where the neighbourhood children come to play at roly-poly on sunny days.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Venus,

At the moment, I'm in my home office.  It's a room about 14' by 10', with a very high ceiling, and a non-functioning fireplace with a fancy iron grate and some tiles that must have seemed fashionable in the 1870s.  In front of me is the Mac, and a window that's about  7' x 4'.  I look out at my barn on the left, and a field of blackberry canes.  At the end of the field is a steep hill, with an 1820s church on top.  My dog and the neighbor's chocolate and black labs often romp around outside the window, together with a rooster and a collection of hens.  Sometimes the horse from next door gets loose and comes over to stare at me through the window.
Behind me and to the right is another large window.  Through it I see the reversing waterfalls in the Sheepscott River.  Now that the ice is gone, there are often kayakers out there, and the gurgling sound of the falls is a nice companion.  In a few weeks, the meadow between here and the river will turn blue with masses of lupine.

It's not tourist season yet, so I hardly ever hear a car go by.  The sounds are of children, dogs, roosters, and the horse.  Sometimes I put on Bill Evans or Miles Davis CDs, or the Brahms Clarinet Sonatas, or anything by Cesaria Evora or Astor Piazzolla or Milton Nascimento or Maria Bethânia.  The desk and floor are covered with books.
On either side of the monitor are pictures of my sons.

When I go into town, I often stop to check e-mail and the forums in our cozy little Skidompha library.  The computers..all four of them, three of which are usually working...are in the reference room.  Everyone seems to know everyone else, so it's hard to get any work done there, and the PC keyboard mapping and the ALT keys for accents drive me crazy.  

I just looked out the window.  There is! a fox crossing the field, with something gray in its jaws. ¡Buen provecho, Señor Zorro!

Un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## Benjy

i'm in my pokey little room in halls at exeter listening to feeder. there is no view to speak of :s i am surrounded by maths notes and dictionaires. i can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## Lancel0t

Well as for me, I am here at Clark Field, Pampanga (the former Clark Air Base here in the Philippines). I am at the call center and enjoying a Cable connection but the sites that I can visit are limited.  I don't have a PC at home so when I am out of work, I usually go to computer shops so that I could rent.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Cuchu: What you have just described sounds like a vision from my dreams, to be quite honest. Simply heavenly.




			
				Benjy said:
			
		

> i'm in my pokey little room in *halls at exeter * listening to feeder.


What is this?




			
				Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Well as for me, I am here at Clark Field, Pampanga (the former Clark Air Base here in the Philippines).


Former Air Base? What is it now?


----------



## Benjy

exeter = town in the southwest of england.
halls = residence on campus.. dorms or whatever. i'm a pauvre étudiant!


----------



## beatrizg

Here I am, venus, in a flat on top of a hill, in one of Athens’s neighbourhoods. I have a white old iMac. On front of my desk there is a reasonably large balcony with plants and a small olive tree where a dove is nesting. 

From the balcony, while you have breakfast or a glass of wine, you can see Athens, the Acropolis and further away, the Piraeus port and the sea. At night, the Parthenon and the Acropolis hill are beautifully lit –es una de la poscas cosas buenas que nos dejaron los juegos olimpicos! 

But the best thing around here is my son! Soy una madre reblandecida. 

Cuchu, en este punto de Atenas tambien se oye Cesaria Evora y cuando no, suena Cassandra Wilson; en dias mas densos, un poco de Mahler. Pero como el bolero fue parte importante de la crianza, ahora mismo se oye el Cigala, acompanado por Bebo Valdez, en su version de "En la vida hay amores que nunca pueden olvidarse… Bueno, es de noche.


----------



## te gato

Ahh Venus..
I am at home in my three floor house..on the upper floor in the 'Computer' room..(_an extra bedroom_)..to the right of me is my room..where my lazy dog is sleeping..my son is at school right now..and his room is in front of me..so at nights I can listen to him reading and playing ...when he is supposed to be sleeping!!!!..to the left of me is the one window in this room that looks out onto the playground..I am on a HP with a flat screen monitor..and hooked up to cable..and listening to music on my computer...and chatting to you of course..and I usually have six to seven 'windows' open at once..the ever-needed dictionary..you guys know I can't spell..ja ja ja..
In a way I'm like Art GF..I have everything here..my coffee..phone..bathroom..a stash of chocolate..
The only draw-back is that If I want anything I have to run up and down two flights of stairs..(_keeps me in shape  _)...

te gato


----------



## Artrella

te gato said:
			
		

> In a way I'm like Art GF..I have everything here..my coffee..phone..bathroom..a stash of chocolate..
> *The only draw-back is that If I want anything I have to run up and down two flights of stairs..(keeps me in shape  )...*
> 
> te gato




Me too... in fact I'm in the third level... so 2 flights of stairs!!!  TG  GF... you and I will have beauuutiful legs!! Mind you,  being "oldies" ...not the age our posts show...hee...hee...


----------



## el alabamiano

I live on a few acres of land in a secluded area (Kirewakra). I keep the dial-up in the living room now, but used to have it in the back where I kept my office. Looking out the window I see my front yard, decorated with various trees, bushes, and flowers. Across the road is a pine forest and to my right is a half acre that I keep cut and where I have my 32' travel trailer, also a large gate near the road. More further to the right is more pine forest. In the back yard, there are more varieties of flowers, bushes, and trees and further past, more forest, though a mix of softwoods and hardwoods. To my left, my storage sheds and driveway lined by various types of trees, with another large gate near the road. The front and back yards are fenced, and the acreage beyond the back yard fence is mainly pine-forested to the Gulf of Mexico, a few miles to the south.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Right now, I am actually at my University's computer. I was typing from my apartment earlier today, but remembered I had a paper due soon, and I'd better get the research done for it.    Benjy: I feel ya!

I am in the first floor's computer lobby. In the atrium, there is a coffee shop, with lots of tables and chairs. Students are studying there. The reference desk is to my left. There's a yuong guy at the desk wearing glasses, and he keeps looking at me. (I have a bottle of water of my desk. Drinks for forbidden!) My computer is sitting under the foyer from which the second floor looks down into. Every now and then, there is a beeping sound of someone checking out a book. I am surrounded by public materials and reference books. Blah. Research. Blah.


----------



## te gato

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> There's a yuong (young) guy at the desk wearing glasses, and he keeps looking at me. (I have a bottle of water of my desk.


 
Ohh Venus;
Watch out!! He seems interested..in you!!
ok..wellll..ahumm..
or just your water.. 

te gato


----------



## Philippa

Benjy said:
			
		

> i am surrounded by *maths* notes and dictionaires.


Are you really saying you don't study French!! I'm shocked!!  

Our computer at home is upstairs in the tiny 3rd bedroom. I can see our tree in the front garden (with its cauliflower-like flowers at the moment) and up the road with the neighbours' houses. In the room there are lots of Spanish and Spanglish bits of paper and books, a book shelf crammed with my books, lots of my husband's jigsaws and a poster with an aerial photo of Reading on the wall.
Often I use the computer at school too, in the staffroom. It's so slow if all the pupils are playing internet games in the computer room. Often there are colleagues around to consult about words! The Maths teacher is an expert on colloquial phrases and the French teacher loves words and derivations and knows everything - he's always winning general knowledge quizzes! I'm sure he'd be a forum addict if he weren't such a technophobe! I'm usually half listening to the conversation and half looking at the forums!

Saludos
Philippa


----------



## lainyn

I am currently using my home computer. I live in a cute and cozy little basement suite with paint so fresh you can almost smell it. I have two roommates, so you can often hear 2 other keyboards clicking away at once. There isn't much of a view from my basement suite window, but across the street there is a nice park, and a church which I plan on attending tomorrow morning, for the first time. I just moved in a week ago, so my bedroom is half in boxes and I'm awaiting the delivery of a lot of furniture. My computer "desK" is more of a glorified bookshelf, which I purchased for $5 from a nice Ukrainian lady who claimed I should have been her grand-daughter. I also suffer from that common disease called "poor student syndrome". Haha. I wish, at times, that I could incorporate the awesomeness of a comfy counch with the pleasures of internet access. Alas, the couch serves the TV fiends only, and I am not included in their realm. Right now I am very lonely because my newly beloved roommates have gone home to visit their parents for the weekend, and I am 700 km away from the nearest close relative. My computer itself could use an update, but it works fine...Compaq Presario 5000 series..flat screen monitor, and HP print "centre". I am currently miffed at the cheeky -2 degrees Celsius weather, it was up to 20 last week. 

Anyways, hope you enjoyed this little insight, as much as I enjoyed all of yours!

PS: Yes, I often use computers in libraries and labs all over campus.


----------



## Lancel0t

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Former Air Base? What is it now?


 Clark Air Base was once the biggest US Air Base in the Southeast Asia (If I am not mistaken). Now it is an economic zone in which a lot of investors are putting up their own business that provides jobs to us. Again, I am at work so I was able to answer your question.


----------



## CLEMENTINE

Hello

What nice description of your places!
I am in my aquarium at the moment (at work), i.e. my office looks like an aquaium and it is part of an another bigger office, with a wonderful view on the old part of Geneva, with mountains in the background.
On my desk I have too many files, a scanner, a cards scanner, a telephone, a mobile (+mine), a PC, a hankies box (one left only), a red rectangular machine (for car park cards), dictionnaries, ink pads... And a small gorilla handing a banana (from Gibraltar)
In the aquarium, there are also a coffee machine, a huge printer, books, 3 big cupboards... All that in 5 sqm!!!
My boss is on holidays, and I cannot wait to get home! Get out and breath some fresh air!
Cheerio


----------



## gotitadeleche

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Well as for me, I am here at Clark Field, Pampanga (the former Clark Air Base here in the Philippines). I am at the call center and enjoying a Cable connection but the sites that I can visit are limited.  I don't have a PC at home so when I am out of work, I usually go to computer shops so that I could rent.



Hi Lancel0t, I used to live at Clark Air Base in 1955-1957. I was little, but I remember.

I am online from my office. Papers piled all over the desk, my possessed radio is playing (it comes on and off at will, I can't turn it off because it is already in the off position), one of my collegues is printing off the plotter at my side. I am in a fairly large room out of the line of sight, so many people who come to our office don´t even know I am here. We represent a couple of window lines, but I HAVE NO WINDOW IN THIS OFFICE!!!     I do have wildlife though. There are squirrells in the attic above. I can hear them scratching, running, moving furniture, constructing a new addition to their home, and even tapping out Morse code messages. Before we knew we had squirrells, we thought the women´s restroom was haunted. It sounded exactly like a man was walking on the roof over our heads.  

OK, back to work...


----------



## Phryne

Right now I'm at work, avoiding work  My office is about 5m x 5m, but it's just mine! I have an L-shaped desk against the wall covered with piled papers that I don't read or file! (I wonder what am I paid for!  ) Behind me I have herbs and plants on pots resting on two large windows that face the mess of Midtown NYC. I have a marvelous view of two triangular squares, now blossomed with red and yellow tulips, a breeze surrounded by the rush yellow cabs driving around them on all 3 streets and 2 avenues that converge at this point. On the side I can also see the astonishing Empire State building! Lovely sight, huh?! 

At night I write from my overpriced kind of lofty apartment (I guess it was too much work to build walls in it!  ). It was built in 1847 and it feels like so, mainly in the bathroom with its crooked floor. It has high ceilings, two beautiful matching arches and a fireplace that I'm not allowed to use. My sight at home is not that pretty. I have two large windows that face to a nice tree-lined street, but I live on the first floor so I can’t open my blinds!!  The rest of the apartment is like most apartments in this city: small, old and, didn’t I say, overpriced! But it has this funkiness typical of this city, due to people trying to maximize very tiny rooms!! At home I was used to using my hubby's mac but now I was able to throw my old 1998 PC away and get a pretty addictive laptop, a mac as well. So now, I can be writing from my bed, or my kitchen-living-room-dining area table… so wireless and sooooo convenient!


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hola Venus,
> 
> At the moment, I'm in my home office. It's a room about 14' by 10', with a very high ceiling, and a non-functioning fireplace with a fancy iron grate and some tiles that must have seemed fashionable in the 1870s.


 Wowwwww, that's the description of my bedroom!!!!  Though I don't have an iron gate!


----------



## lauranazario

I write from *my office at work*... a small-yet-comfortable windowless area that is made quite cozy with plants and pictures of the Cabo Rojo lighthouse and Pitahaya pebbled beach. Behind me and on my right, bright-colored art hangs on the wall. On the L-shaped modular desk there is a Mac in front of me, with my phone, a CD player and assorted books to the right. On the top shelf are a few of the dictionaries and stylebooks I use more often in my current incarnation as chief advertising copywriter/translator/magazine copy editor. On the left there is a huge bookcase filled with yet more dictionaries and reference books. If I leave this job, I'm going to need a truck to move my books out! At times, music plays while I pretend to work and I'm "working" the WR forums. Marillion is a frequent companion --as is Sarah McLaghlan or the Indigo Girls. The Beloved or U2 drop by quite frequently as well. I do not mind the relative isolation or the lack of view to the outer world. It helps me concentrate. Truth be told, I like my little 8-hour-a-day cell whose semi-arctic temperature I have grown to adore.

I also write from *my home office*, a mostly-white room located on the second floor. Here too I work at a Mac... faster, newer and with a 20-inch flat screen. A little gift for myself. A ceiling fan hums above me and a desk fan blows in my face to counteract the heat of my tropical island. Ah, and the tiny tree frogs --my beloved _coquíes_-- sing their nighttime serenade. More often than not, there is cat sitting beside me, one of my two "girls". At times they demand attention and I must stop my typing in order to stroke them. Right now, my desk is filled with 7 dictionaries... a small portion of the ones residing in my library. I know, I know... I have a definite weakness. The home office has too many gadgets: laser & color printers, scanner, external hard drives, cordless phone, pens and pencils, DSL modem, a firewall hub, a zip drive, zip cartridges, a Graphire writing/drawing tablet... and enough wires to reach the moon. Ah, and sometimes I can see the moon from the four windows on my left, which overlook a calm street in my quiet suburban neighborhood.

LN


----------



## mnzrob

I always write from work. I don't have a computer at home (yet, but looking into it), and I have very limited internet access at work, but I conned them into unlocking this website, because I told them that i needed the dictionaries for my work. Ha ha, stickin it to the man. Anyway, i have 3 large windows in my office, but i'm on the first floor, so they put that foggy glass in, like the type of windows you see in public bathrooms, so that noone can look in and think about stealing anything outside of business hours. So there's a nice green field outside my window, and I can see that the sky is blue and the sun is shining, but I can't actually see anything. It really sucks. We just moved into this office, and it doesn't have a heater in it yet, and it is so f'n cold, that i'm wearing a sweater and fleece vest, and I am almost shivering. I think it's about 8 degrees C outside, which means it's barely colder than inside my office. I also have two windows from my office into the rest of the building, so i kind of have to look over my shoulder, and make sure no bosses see me typing this message. But my office is pretty big, and i only share it with one other person, so it's alright. Could be worse. But i should have a new laptop with WIFI soon, so i can do this from home. Can't wait.
Rob


----------



## NTFS

hello...

well I do have my own PC at home... but right now I'm at work seated beside Lancel0t (woot... this keyboard is killing me,,, I have to hammer the space bar to work, office PC). My PC is always online abusing my broadband connection and my PC is suffering... alot! my nephews and I do online games. this is actually my new PC, I fried the motherboard of the old one.(no more aftermarket replacement) I actually spend the whole day infront of my PC,,, That's where I read news, listen to music, watch DVDs, Play games, etc... My PC keeps my insanity intact LoLz.

 
NTFS


----------



## meili

Right now I am sitting here at work listening to my co-employees chatting away and typing on their keyboards. I am almost usually logged on to WR when I am at work (we had been successful in pushing the management to take out the firewall from this site because we use it in our Spanish transactions). When I go home to our little apartment, there is this internet cafe (just across the street) where I usually spend half of the time (and when I am not sleeping!) chatting with my bestfriend and cousin, replying to emails, reading, reading, reading... and logging in to WR! (Right now, we can hear a Supervisor demanding some of the employees to log-in into a particular system and half of my attention to a friend asking me if I had experienced some 'deja vu' and acting like she is one of the wonder twins!). 
I do not have my computer here with me, I left it in my hometown, and am right now thinking  - if I have been at home, I will definitely be viewing the century old acacia tree (its branches swaying beautifully beside the terrace), the potted plants and bougainvilla flowers, the mango tree below together with the pineapple plants and other fruit trees below... and listening to my sister and little cousins fighting over who gets to play first with the computer after I'm done! (I miss home!). _But hey! I just remembered that my power supply was busted! Need to get another!_


----------



## ILT

Well, I have to admit that I am fortunate.  I have my PC on the second floor, next to a small window that looks into my backyard and a little further away into a construction site.  My PC room is little, and I have to share it with my washer, dryer, bookcases, Christmas stuff, printer, ADSL modem, scanner and lots of CDs.  Actually this room is more a storage/laundry room than home office, but it is the only space where I can have the PC.  My room is little too and does not have space for a PC, and my son's room already hosts his PC, so I have to make do with this one. I telecommute, therefore I have to be connected all day long, and I just changed ISPs in order get a wireless hotspot all over the house.  I had cable but now I have DSL, and I miss my cable internet provider, but they couldn't configure the wireless router, so I had to change to a company I don't really like but which provides me with the service I need.

Right now I'm working in my laptop in my tiny dining room (I don't have a TV area downstairs), right in front of the TV and cooking because my son will be hungry very soon.  Even though my house is little I have the luxury of a huge backyard, and when my son wants to play outside and I'm loaded with work, I just take my laptop and work in a shaded area we have next to the swings and the swimming pool.  This makes me forget a little about all the concrete surrounding me in this caotic city.

The downside to this is that I spend so much time in the WR forums that I have to make up the time at night!!!


----------



## Mitcheck

I am surrounded by a number of computers in here.  However, they are not mine. The company own them...I don't even own a single computer.  Whenever I don't have a call I usually read some of the postings for me to have and share my ideas...Natural resources is not on sight aside from human beings. ..All I see in here are bright lights and co-employees taking calls and of course, a proper ventilation. Wheeew its kinda cold.


----------



## Merlin

Most of the time, I'm writing you guys from work. Fortunately, we were able to convince our administrators to give us access to this site. I have my own cubicle inside the call center. To my right is my friend who is studying her lessons for her upcoming board examination to be a certified architect. To my left are two friends chatting. On my desk, I have 3 magazines of PC Buyers Guide, clipping and specification of computer parts I'm planning to purchase. I don't have my own pc or laptop. So if I'm not work, I go to the nearest internet cafe' to rent. Most of the time if I'm online, I'm doing WR, research on various computer sites to update myself on the latest tech gadjets. Check my e-mail, friendster and visit another forum of computer site. 
I'm in the process of planning to buy my own pc. I like to build it based on my specifications as well as the job the pc is for. I want to start my own business and it's a good start to have even just 1 pc. After the pc, a laptop will surely complete my mobile lifestyle. Don't have much to share as of this moment. But I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Cristmarsal

Me conecto desde casa. Mi Mac (G3) está en el...  balcón. No es un balcón muy grande, pero vivo en un séptimo, sobre una suave colina, así que tengo unas vistas decentes de la ciudad (incluso de las obras que hay en la colina de enfrente) e incluso del océano, y parte del puerto.
Esta habitación es un tanto "sensible" a los cambios de temperatura... por la noche se enfría enseguida, y por la tarde, el sol se adueña del balcón. El tráfico, las ambulancias,  los coches de bomberos.... 


I get connected from home. My computer (Mac G3) room is... the balcony. Is not too big, but I live in a 7th floor, in a small hill.. so I can see part of the city from here. I have on my sight even the ocean.... 
This room just is more "sensitive" to weather changes.... In the evening gets so cold, and in the afternoon the sun own it. soo much traffic (ambulances, fire cars) down there...


----------



## Vanda

My PC is in my home office , a large room where I keep my televison , my large bookcase and some other messy things on the 15th floor of a downtown building. It was supposed to be a very nice place, because of a large window opened to a beautiful and green park with big trees on the other side of a wide avenue. The problem is that this is the main avenue of the capital and largest city of my state, and all the heavy traffic of the city just runs in here, ambulances  - the main hospitals are located beside the park- police cars , people going to work, school, .... all day long. 
There never have an end to the noise. It´s not NY or London, but "the city never sleeps". It makes me envy some of you who has mentioned some idyllic paradise as Cuchu, for example, and some others, lucky ones.


----------



## rob.returns

I'm at work, Like Lancelot and NTFS, we are in Clarkfield, Pampanga. This place basically is HUGE..its like a grande golf course with companies sprouting. Ours is a call center..And we are grateful for this site, Helping us in our spanish transactions.
Right now, Im looking out my window(or our companies window), trees and the dark sky(it's rainy season, and its cold, plus the airconditioner..BBRRRR). Moreover, I could see abandoned American residences out the window. ITs quite nice here. A breath of fresh air outside, and a lot of green grasses.


----------



## mari.kit

to this date and time, im writing from my work.. actually, rob is just few terminals away from me. Its freezing cold in here (because of the airconditioner). I dont have a window to look on, but to my right, is my co-worker who's taking a spanish call.. go for the sale!!! and around me are just computer and co-workers busy with their own lives.. 
After work, i usually drop by a computer shop to check mails and friendster... 
I must say, i envy beatriz for having that beautiful scenery.. 'wish i can see that also in Athen, Greece (just wishful thinking!


----------



## Mei

I found this interesting thread...

So, I'm in my office now. I don't have any computer at home so if I want to connect I do it here or at my parents home, he he... 

I have my boss just in front of me so when you make me laught he can see me (I have a great face control) and at my left I have a technician. I'm alone now... and in 25 minutes I'll be on my way to home! Yay! 

We have a big window where we can see the people walking and the cars going by (is this correct?). 

Now is your turn!

Cheers

Mei


----------



## danielfranco

I usually connect to the forum at work, where they have ISDN connection and their own network server. In between requests for interpretation, I also do document translations so I just have to have WR open all the time. I confess that some days I spend more time doing forums than translating, but I can always claim that I'm researching the material (and that's mostly true!). At home I connect through DSL on a PC that I have stashed in an empty closet of my bedroom (which I still find remarkable: I'm married, with children, and I have an empty closet????).
Saludotes Tex-Mex.


----------



## ewhite

I am at work, on the 65th floor of the Empire State Building, in an corner office with windows facing north (to the Catskills) and west (the Hudson River and New Jersey). Unfortunately, I have been in this location so long that I no longer find the view breathtaking, though it is always a pleasure to escort my out-of-town friends on an impromptu tour.


----------



## vlazlo

I am on the p.c. in my classroom.  My students are busy working on an assignment and instead of grading papers (which is what I should be doing, blech), I am checking out wordreference.  As I type this I glance across the room and see two little girls passing notes, one little boy staring off into space and the rest of the class more or less working hard.  Looking out the window I see greens and purples of the blooming trees and flowers, the sun is shining softly through the window and the ceiling fans are humming quietly overhead, creating a nice breeze that is making me sleepy.


----------



## beakman

I'm writing from my home. I live in a small house. We have a living-room and a kitchen with a small indoor yard in the ground floor, 2 bedrooms in the first floor and a flat roof (azotea) which is rather big but it is still being repaired, so I don't go there to avoid my son go behind me, because he always does what I do.
Most of my spare time i have to go up and down the stairs because I always forget something upstairs or downstairs or I look for something and don't find it. Some useful things (dictionaries, books, paper, my son's toys, books and plastic animals, CDs etc.) are upstairs and others are downstairs. Well, the small things are practically everywhere (my son's property). He is responsable of such a mess but I can't blame him because he takes much after his mum and dad.  I have my personal computer (laptop) which also moves about the house. Sometimes it is hijacked by my son who is fond of Disney online games. Generally, when I begin to do something on the computer he gets in front me and begin to "whine" till I hand over and let him (us) to play the computer games for a while. So, I decided to use as little as possible the computer at his presence because it has just become my worst enemy. The best time for me to read your opinions is during the night, and I do it if I am not too tired.
There is no any beautiful landscape for my windows to overlook, because we live in a small narrow dusty street. Besides, in summer the sun is too bright, so we always draw the blinds and the curtains.
P.S.: Excuse if I had bad spelling and correct me.


----------



## jacinta

Hello, all,

I so rarely venture over to the cultural forum.  It´s not that I don´t find a topic or two fascinating; I just don´t have the time.

I am writing as I always do:  sitting on my barchair in the kitchen at my laptop that is only MINE.  My children may NOT use this computer and my husband MAY if he asks first.  I have plans to buy a real computer desk to put in the corner with a real computer chair!  There is one in the computer room (we have a room dedicated to a computer!) but I want my own: a place to work and store my school papers.  I now sit close to the sliding glass door out to the back yard and this allows me to open the door for my cat.  In the morning, he wants free passage in and out at least 1,000 times  After my dog eats his morning biscuits, he passes out in his prone position, blocking the passage of anyone wanting to get by.  The cat wends his way around the dog, a big old black Lab of sorts.  There´s something else in him but he looks mostly Lab.  

I don´t have the luxury of spending hours on the computer during the school year.  Such is the life of a teacher.  I´m usually correcting papers in between reading this forum.  And I can also read at school but that is too dangerous!! I´d never get anything done.  The alt key for accents drives me crazy anyway.


----------



## Valmar

Right now I´m sitting at my desk, which was not designed to hold a computer, but which does so anyway. My computer is in my bedroom at home. I enjoy the luxury of a broadband ADSL internet connection because my bosses pay for it (I work for a team of translators from home, so a fast internet connection is essential). 

To my left, there is my bed, which during the day serves also as an auxiliary table to keep dictionaries, reference books and anything else I happen to need for work. On a very small table to my right, you can find my telephone, two or three alarm clocks (I´m not a morning person), two cell phones (one of them does not work) and a wide variety of pens, pencils and the like.

From my sitting position I can see trough a very nice curtainless window and observe my neighbors on the building accross the street going about their daily business. However, if I lean across the desk closer to the window and stretch my neck to the right, I can see approximately 1/4 of the cupola of the Congress building (a very lovely sight).

Before I had this miraculous connection, I used to visit cyber-cafés or _locutorios_ to check e-mail, log on to my favorite sites, etc. I don't do that anymore, but I occasionally use my parents' computer and cable Internet connection when I go pay them a day-long visit.


----------



## maxiogee

I'm sitting up in bed.
I usually sit in my armchair, but it's Easter and I'm avoiding getting up. If I don't "get up" then I don't have to do the chores I know I should be doing! Well, that's my logic anyway!


----------



## beakman

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I'm sitting up in bed.
> I usually sit in my armchair, but it's Easter and I'm avoiding getting up. If I don't "get up" then I don't have to do the chores I know I should be doing! Well, that's my logic anyway!


Hi, Maxiogee!
I like your logic and sometimes I do the same. By the way, now I remind a Russian proverb which says: "the job (work) is not a wolf and it won't run away to the wood". 
Regards


----------



## Minnie121728

VenusEnvy said:


> As all of us communicate daily, I often try to imagine my fellow foreros. Do all of you own computers in your houses? In which room is it located? Do you go to the library to use the Internet? Do you use your University's Internet? From where are you typing??
> 
> Como todo de nosotros nos communicamos diariamente, intento imaginar mis compañeros del foro. ¿Todos de Uds. tienen computadoras en sus propias casas? ¿Dondé se colocan? ¿Va a la biblioteca para conectar al Internet? ¿Usa el Internet de su universidad? ¿De dondé tecla?



  Holaaaa, yo escribo desde mi escritorio, en el trabajo normalmente, a diario, pues es aqui donde paso mas tiempo "tranquila", y que puedo dedicarle el tiempo y seguimiento, a tan importante, y nutritiva pagina...en casa tengo computadora, pero entonces, otras ocupaciones, me distraen, y no puedo entregarme a esta enriquecedora lectura...


----------



## roxcyn

¡Hola Venus!  Uso el laptop para pasar el tiempo en varios foros con una conexión de 4G.  Soy de los EEUU.  Suelo estar en la habitación, es bastante pequeña.  Es suficiente para mí.  Tengo todo lo que necesito.  No me atrevo a visitar los foros en el trabajo, mi jefa siempre está muy cerca de mi compu y también no puedo trabajar bien si mirar los foros.


----------



## Sepia

I usually write on one of the two computers in my flat - or on the smartphone when I have WiFi connection in cafés. 

Sometimes, but rarely, I do it from work if I have a data transfer running or am writing a PDF file that takes a long time to finish.

...

Escribo desde uno de los dos ordenadores in mi piso o del smartphone quando ho conection WiFi en un café.


----------



## merquiades

Estoy tumbado en mi cama.  Tengo el ordenador al lado mío.  Estoy viendo una peli.  A veces echo un vistazo aquí para ver si hay algún hilo interesante y luego contesto.  También estoy escribiendo una carta pero no estoy muy animado.  Lo más probable es que me quede dormido dentro de poco.


----------



## Minnie121728

merquiades said:


> Estoy tumbado en mi cama. Tengo el ordenador al lado mío. Estoy viendo una peli. A veces echo un vistazo aquí para ver si hay algún hilo interesante y luego contesto. También estoy escribiendo una carta pero no estoy muy animado. Lo más probable es que me quede dormido dentro de poco.



  Cielos...hasta te he "imaginado"...


----------



## franknagy

We have three rooms. One of them is very small. My wife used to correct the tests of her pupils. She has retired. Now it is used only for storage. The biggest one is our living room and bedroom. (We have to close our double chair-bed every morning, and open it every evening.) There is our TV. One room left to deal with the computer separated - when we have not guests.


----------



## ACQM

Estoy en el trabajo. Suelo conectarme aquí, porque, cuando llego a casa estoy harta de ordenadores. Aunque tenemos dos ordenadores en casa y conexión con fibra óptica, yo casi no los uso.

En el trabajo suele haber un ratito por la mañana y un ratito por la tarde (sobretodo los viernes por la tarde como hoy) en los que estoy tranquila y (casi) sola, así que puedo entrar en WR y echar un vistazo. Estoy delante de un PC en una mesa llena de papeles y trastos en un recibidor de un piso reconvertido en recepción de oficina. La ventana es pequeña y da a un patio interior y la puerta del piso está abierta. No es una gran estampa.

I'm at work. I tend to conect from here, because by the time I get home I'm fed up of computers. Even though we have two computers at home and fiber optic internet connection, I rearly use them.

At work there are little whiles at morning and at evenings (like this Friday evening) when I'm calm and (nearly) alone, so I can sign in WR and take a look. I'm in front of a PC in a desk full of pepers and stuff in an apartment entrance that has become and office hall. The window to an inner courtyard is small and the apartment door is open. Not that nice.


----------



## Pinairun

Estoy en casa, en un pequeño cuarto sin ventana que he convertido en mi rincón favorito. Aunque no estoy totalmente aislada del ruido, es un lugar agradable: baldas llenas de libros y luz cálida.  Prefiero conectarme por la noche, cuando la casa está en silencio y el resto de la familia ya está durmiendo. Suelo escribir al mismo tiempo que escucho música con los auriculares, casi siempre los relajantes nocturnos de Chopin o bandas sonoras de películas. 

I’m at home, in a small and windowless room that I’ve turned into my  favorite den. Even though I am not completely  insulated from noise, it’s a nice place: shelves full of books  and warm light. I prefer to connect  at night when the house is silent and all my family members are asleep. I usually write and listen to music with earphones, soothing Chopin’s nocturnes or film soundtracks nearly always.


----------



## Minnie121728

Pinairun said:


> Estoy en casa, en un pequeño cuarto sin ventana que he convertido en mi rincón favorito. Aunque no estoy totalmente aislada del ruido, es un lugar agradable: baldas llenas de libros y luz cálida. Prefiero conectarme por la noche, cuando la casa está en silencio y el resto de la familia ya está durmiendo. Suelo escribir al mismo tiempo que escucho música con los auriculares, casi siempre los relajantes nocturnos de Chopin o bandas sonoras de películas.
> 
> I’m at home, in a small and windowless room that I’ve turned into my favorite den. Even though I am not completely insulated from noise, it’s a nice place: shelves full of books and warm light. I prefer to connect at night when the house is silent and all my family members are asleep. I usually write and listen to music with earphones, soothing Chopin’s nocturnes or film soundtracks nearly always.



  Soy capaz de imaginarte mientras te leo...


----------



## Hakro

As a freelancer, my office is at my home. I have two screens for my main computer, one for work and the other for WR and some other interesting forums, or sometimes the other way round.


----------



## eno2

Artrella said:


> Well, I have 3 computers at home... we are a computery family... and they are interconnected in a net... I have my own studio and I type in a laptop... I have MY LIFE in this machine!!  ...my music, my dictionaries, my classes...and the pics of some foreros in their studios with their pc's!!!   You know?  I was wondering the same as you do now, and well, what the heck! (?) I couldn't help it any more... and began asking for pics...I have broad band... so I'm online all day long... and I'm here all day long...I have coffee while I am in WR... some smoking  ... music...and plants!!  I am sitting right in front of a window, that connects me to the real world... a beauutiful sight of the blue sky and a magical tree with birds on it...
> By my side I have two scanners, two printers and the mike to chat with some friends and practise my English and their Spanish... looooooots of wires.... water, the phone...


A pity to be banned then.


----------



## eno2

In 1994 a friend showed me how to  open an email address on a library PC.
From then on I went each day on internet at the library, one hour (the limit). Surfing and participating on fora.
In 2011 after moving house (to a small island without a library worth the name) I disposed of a  free Wifi connection, and subsequently  bought my own laptop.
As a pensioner it's my main pastime now.
I lost some money speculating online on the stock exchange. And playing poker on Pokerstars.
But like all addicts, I'm utterly convinced I'll  win it all back...


----------



## eno2

Pinairun said:


> Estoy en casa, en un pequeño cuarto sin ventana que he convertido en mi rincón favorito. Aunque no estoy totalmente aislada del ruido, es un lugar agradable: baldas llenas de libros y luz cálida.  Prefiero conectarme por la noche, cuando la casa está en silencio y el resto de la familia ya está durmiendo. Suelo escribir al mismo tiempo que escucho música con los auriculares, casi siempre los relajantes nocturnos de Chopin o bandas sonoras de películas.
> 
> I’m at home, in a small and windowless room that I’ve turned into my  favorite den. Even though I am not completely  insulated from noise, it’s a nice place: shelves full of books  and warm light. I prefer to connect  at night when the house is silent and all my family members are asleep. I usually write and listen to music with earphones, soothing Chopin’s nocturnes or film soundtracks nearly always.



I'm sitting comfortably in my relax with, from the hill, a full view over the afforested mountains, the more thinly afforested valley and its picturesque small village and the island-strewn see (La Gomera &   The peak of the Teide on Tenerife). No noise whatsoever. Only dogs barking break the silence every now and then.


----------

